# Gearbox FR- HT Eigenbau



## Louis Cypher (6. Januar 2008)

Moinsen,

vor lauter Leichtsinn hatte ich im Mai (Thread Kette links) mal versprochen, dass ich hier kundtue, wenn's tatsächlich losgeht mit meinem Projekt (Freeride Hardtail mit "Gearbox" (naja, halt die Rohloff vorne im Rahmen statt bleischwer im Hinterrad). Habe heute die Zusage bekommen, dass ich den Rahmen so geschweisst bekomme! Dieses WE gehen die Pläne raus und dann heisst's warten und die Drehbank schinden denn nu müssen etliche flansche etc. her. 

Bild:http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/8929

Ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden, wenn es jemanden interessiert.

Schöne Grüße,

Markus

P.S.: Die Ketten sind übrigens beide rechts ;-)


----------



## TZR (6. Januar 2008)

Keine Bremse?
Bei dem Aufwand mit Frästeilen etc., warum siehst du nicht noch eine Schwingenlagerung und Dämpferaufnahmen vor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gurkenfolie (6. Januar 2008)

das is ein hardtail.


----------



## Lanoss (6. Januar 2008)

ja geil mehr...


----------



## Levty (6. Januar 2008)

Sieht interessant aus!


----------



## jasper (6. Januar 2008)

TZR schrieb:


> Keine Bremse?
> Bei dem Aufwand mit Frästeilen etc., warum siehst du nicht noch eine Schwingenlagerung und Dämpferaufnahmen vor?



bei nem hardtail???

@louis: wer bruzzelt dir denn den rahmen?


----------



## tfj77 (6. Januar 2008)

super sache halte uns auf dem laufenden!!

verwendest du zum spannen der primärkette einen kleinen kettenspanner eine exzentrische innenlageraufnahme oder den exzentriker von tickstuff??

hab eine primärkette bei einem fully eingebaut und nicht bedacht das sich die kette relativ schnell streckt, die variante mit einer exzentrischen innenlageraufnahme ist sicher die eleganteste lösung.

grüsse tfj77

http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Rahmenbau/photo#5152309570916847234


----------



## TZR (6. Januar 2008)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> das is ein hardtail.



Ach so!


----------



## Louis Cypher (6. Januar 2008)

Habe gestern Nacht noch den Schwanz eingezogen und auf vertikale Ausfallenden umgerüstet (leichterer Laufradwechsel) so, dass ich für die Kette nach hinten nen Spanner brauchen werde. Vorne hoffe ich aufgrund der kurzen Kettenlänge ohne auszukommen. Dazu muss allerdings der Rahmen genau genug gefertigt werden. Ansonsten werd ich sowas  (Eigenbau). Hinten wie vorne.

@tfj77: Die kurze Kette längt sich so, dass Du nen Spanner bräuchtest? Ich vermute, dass die Kette bei Dir den Zug nicht abkann. Deswegen verwende ich vorne auch ein 36 Ritzel und ein 16er an der Speedhub. So hab' ich schon 400kg Zug auf der Kette. Bei Dir sollte es mindestens das doppelte sein. Wie lange hält denn Deine Kette? Wo bekommst Du denn Deine Materialien her für Deine schicken Eigenbauten? Falls ich nachbessern muss.....

@TZR: Logen kommt ne Bremse ran. War bloss zu faul die Aufnahme zu pinseln  Ich will ein HT, weil Ich Hardtails einfach lieber mag. Meiner Ansicht nach agiler und direkter. Ein Fully könnte ich mir auch kaufen... Der Herr Nicolai weiß schon was er tut (und was er verlangen kann ;-) ).

Den Rahmen brutzelt mir Bike Mielec...

Liebe Grüße,

Markus

P.S.: Hat jemand ne Idee für ne clevere Ansteuerung der Speedhub? Wollte die externe Ansteuerung umdrehen aber das klappt nicht und die interne find ich ned so dolle....


----------



## TZR (6. Januar 2008)

Louis Cypher schrieb:


> Vorne hoffe ich aufgrund der kurzen Kettenlänge ohne auszukommen.



Mach mal lieber den Tretlagerexzenter. Schon eine leicht lockere Kette würde unangenehmen Leerweg beim Antritt bedeuten.
Dann hast du 3x Leerweg: Kette, Freilauf der Rohloff, Freilauf der HR-Nabe.
Bestimmt zuviel des Schlechten. Probiers mal an einem anderen Rad aus, erstmal nur Hinterradfreilauf und lockere Kette.
Ich würde auf jeden Fall horizontale Ausfallenden machen, du hast hier die einmalige Chance, Kettenspannergedöns (und ggf. klappernde Ketten?) komplett zu verhindern.

Beim HT lohnt sich der Aufwand und Mehrgewicht des Getriebes im Rahmen nicht so, weil allein der Vorteil der Gewichtsverteilung bleibt. Einer der größten Vorteile ist doch sonst das günstige Verhältnis von gefederter/ungef. Masse.
Wobei das mit der Gewichtsverteilung bei dir so eine Sache ist, die wird auch nicht anders sein als bei einem Rad mit Kettenschaltung. Also sehr viel Aufwand, Kosten, Mehrgewicht für fast nix, wenn du dazu noch den ganzen Leerweg in den Antrieb bekommst, weiterhin einen Kettenspanner brauchst usw.


----------



## Louis Cypher (6. Januar 2008)

Oki das mit den Ausfallenden werd' ich mir nochmal überlegen. Mir graut's halt vo ständig schleifender Bremsscheibe wegen schief sitzendem Hinterrad....

Wegen druchhängender Kette:
Im Vergleich zu dem was Du durch einen 16 Rastpunkt Freilauf im Vergleich zu nem 72Klingen Freilauf an Spiel hast sollte das was Du in der Kette verlierst vergleichsweise gering sein. Da mache ich mir weniger Kopf. Mit der Klapperei hast Du natürlich recht....
Haste nen Link zu nem exzentrischen Innenlager? Das wäre schon ne feine Sache....

Das mit den Vorteilen sehe ich ein wenig anderst: Ich finde weniger Gewicht an den Rädern merkt man schon extrem. Dass die Gewichtsverteilung mit der Speedhub im Hinterrad k..... ist braucht man glaub nicht zu diskutieren (einmal >90 Grad Hinterrad umsetzen mit dem Ding und es gibt keine Fragen mehr. Ich bin aber der Meinung, dass sich auch das fehlende runde halbe Kilogramm aus Kassette Schaltung etc. bemerkbar machen wird. Der wichtigere Punkt für mich ist aber, dass ich Schaltung einstellen hasse, ständig Schaltwerke zerlegt habe (selbst meine Kettenspanner sind ständig verbogen) etc und extrem schlampig in Sachen Wartung bin. Sprich ich bin schon ein Fan der Speedhub. Hinten will ich sie aber nicht mehr haben. Also bleibt nur noch ein logischer Schluß. Zugegeben der Aufwand ist schon groß aber ich glaube er lohnt sich.....

Schöne Grüße,

Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (6. Januar 2008)

Hm, ich bin noch nie mit horizontalen Ausfallenden gefahren, aber da gibts doch auch Systeme, bei denen man die Achse mit kleinen Schrauben einstellt und fixiert. Nope Janis Jumplin fällt mir gerade ein.
Vorteil, wenn du hinten keinen Kettenspanner brauchst, du kannst hinten den Freilauf fixieren und hast oben keine durchhängende Kette, wenn sie mitläuft.
Es gibt von Trickstuff schweineteure Exzentertretlager für normale Tretlagergehäuse. Es gibt aber auch Tretlagerexzenter, das sind Alufrästeile, die ein exzentrisches Tretlagergewinde haben und in einem größeren Rohr sitzen, gespannt werden durch Verdrehen und fixiert über Madenschrauben oder an einem Schlitz zusammengeklemmt werden. Gibts bei Tandems und wird mittlerweile auch für Singlespeed genommen.
Nen Link hab ich grad nicht, google mal.
Das mit der lockeren Kette probier wirklich mal.


----------



## Louis Cypher (6. Januar 2008)

Ich kenn die horizontalen vom BMX. Musst halt immer schrauben und hinterher wieder einstellen, wenn Du das Rad ausgebaut hast (entspannen, damit die Kette runtergeht und nach dem Einbau wieder spannen und einstellen)


----------



## Daniel_D (6. Januar 2008)

Aha ich dachte die elevated Chainstay Rahmen wären vor 15 Jahre ausgestorben?

Bist du dir sicher, dass deine Konstruktion am Tretlager hält?

Du könntest nach vorne offene horizontale Ausfallenden anschweißen lassen wie sie bei alten Rennradrahmen und Nabenschaltungrädern verwendet werden






in dem Stil


----------



## Louis Cypher (6. Januar 2008)

Wo genaus siehst Du da ein Problem? Der Kettenzug ist ja weg und sonst sollte da ja nicht allzuviel rumfuhrwerken....

Zu den Ausfallenden: *grusel* da zieht's Dir dann beim ersten Backhop das ganze Hinterrad aus dem Ausfallende. Ne lass mal ;-)

P.S.: Der Ausschnitt im Rahmen ist zugeschweißt. Also kein offener Rohrquerschnitt. Das wäre tatsächlich fatal


----------



## Daniel_D (6. Januar 2008)

Louis Cypher schrieb:


> Wo genaus siehst Du da ein Problem? Der Kettenzug ist ja weg und sonst sollte da ja nicht allzuviel rumfuhrwerken....
> 
> Zu den Ausfallenden: *grusel* da zieht's Dir dann beim ersten Backhop das ganze Hinterrad aus dem Ausfallende. Ne lass mal ;-)
> 
> P.S.: Der Ausschnitt im Rahmen ist zugeschweißt. Also kein offener Rohrquerschnitt. Das wäre tatsächlich fatal



Natürlich ist der Ausschnitt zugeschweißt. was anderes hätte ich auch nicht erwartet. Ich sehe das Problem beim Wiegetritt durch das zusätzliche Gewicht im Tretlagerbereich und das ohnehin weniger steife Tretlager.

Wie wärs mit einem Tandem Tretlager? Dann könntest du die klassischen Tandem Excenter verwenden. Könnte sein, dass es das Gleiche ist wie US BB beim BMX ich weiß es aber nicht genau.

Du könntest das Rausziehen verhindern wenn du einen Kettenspanner montierst der das Rad zur anderen Seite hin abstützt und beim Radausbau einfach runtergeklappt werden kann. Aber du hast Recht wozu sich den Stress machen wenn man es auch anders regeln kann. ich finde die Idee beim Last Rahmen recht gut. das lässt sich technisch auch relativ einfach lösen.

http://www.last-bikes.de/2005/Products/Raffnix_2005.html


----------



## TZR (6. Januar 2008)

Weg ist der Kettenzug nicht. Und man landet ja immerhin mit den Füßen auf der Kurbel.
Ich würd eher die Rohloff 3 cm höher setzen und das Rohr durchlaufen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Louis Cypher (6. Januar 2008)

Ich meinte den Kettenzug nach hinten. Der nach oben ist natürlich noch da. Deswegen ist die Abstützung der "Seitenplatten" am Unterrohr auch so massiv. Ich hätte eher noch bedenken, dass das Sitzrohr die Grätsche macht im Wiegetritt oder bei einer verkorksten Landung als das Unterrohr. Das ist ja immerhin ein 50er Rohr mit ner 2mm starken Abdeckung und ner Restdicke von 28mm. 

Ich denke im Wiegetritt verwindet sich ein Rahmen quer. Insbesondere in den Kettenstreben. Das Unterrohr hat in diese Richtung aber die volle Breite und die Kettenstreben sind auch recht fett angebunden. Den Zug nach unten nimmt die Kette auf. Natürlich beibt die Auflagerkraft dem Tretlager zu schlucken. Denke aber das hält.

Meine Hauptangst ist eher, dass mir der Kettenzug die komplette Rohloff nach unten rausfetzt. Allerdings hab' ich das nachgerechnet und das sollte halten (FEM). Interessanter Weise resultiert die Belastung in einem Ausbeulen des Unterrohrs. Die Abstützbleche machen das ganz locker und hinten am Sattelrohr rührt sich gar nichts.....

Wenn ich die Rohloff noch höher setze wird der Winkel der Kettenstreben so klein, dass ich Angst habe, dass mir der Hinterbau nicht mehr hält. Wenn ich das 2te Kettenblatt nicht an den Speichenlöchern festschrauben müsste könnte ich mit dem Rohr zwischen die Speichenflansche aber leider geht das nicht. Dann würde ich noch etwas Stärke für's Unterrohr gewinnen...

Die Lösung for die Kettespanner ist schon schick. Einstellen musst Du aber leider trotzdem =-(


----------



## TZR (6. Januar 2008)

Haste die Rohloff mit 2. KB mit im CAD gehabt? Ist das Rohr nicht dann zwischen den Flanschen?


----------



## Louis Cypher (6. Januar 2008)

Yepp. Das Problem ist, dass die Dose exzentrisch  reinmuss(um 3mm; die Gewinn ich durch den Wegfall der Achsplatte), damit ich auf der KB Seite an den Pedalen vorbei komm und der Platz zwischen den Pedalen symmetrisch genützt ist. Da steht die Achse 6mm raus und die möchte ich nicht abschneiden (dann ist die Rohloff für normalen Gebrauch nichts mehr). 

Ausserdem muss die Dose in das Loch auf der KB Seite bugsiert werden und dazu hab' ich gerade mal 2 mm Platz. Wenn der Schweisser sich um 1mm vertut passt sie nicht mehr...


----------



## TZR (6. Januar 2008)

Louis Cypher schrieb:


> Meine Hauptangst ist eher, dass mir der Kettenzug die komplette Rohloff nach unten rausfetzt. Allerdings hab' ich das nachgerechnet und das sollte halten (FEM). Interessanter Weise resultiert die Belastung in einem Ausbeulen des Unterrohrs. Die Abstützbleche machen das ganz locker und hinten am Sattelrohr rührt sich gar nichts.....



Wie kommt eigentlich die Rohloff zwischen die Bleche? Sind die nicht angeschweißt?
Hast du ne nichtlineare Beulanalyse gemacht? Sonst war das "Beulen" nur die überhöhte Verformung der statischen Rechnung.

Edit: ok, les grade, wie die reinkommt.
Mit nem kleinen Blech/Gusset zwischen Unterrohr, Sitzrohr und Tretlagergehäuse würde das irgendwie mehr Vertrauen erwecken. Bisschen problematisch sieht für mich aus, daß die Kettenstrebe das Sitzrohr auf Biegung beansprucht, aber das ist ja auch noch mit dem Unterrohr verbunden. Wie dick sind die Bleche? Vielleicht kann man die noch zumindest bereichsweise profilieren, als U-Profil z.B.


----------



## Louis Cypher (6. Januar 2008)

Da liegt der Haken. Die wird da quasi reinrangiert. Die Dose ist ohne Achsplatte 132mm die Platten sind 135mm auseinander. Bolzen "einfädeln" in das zu große Loch , Arsch rum und drin ist sie. Dann wird in die kurbelseitige Achsplatte eine 6mm lange Hohl- Schraube eingeschraubt die das Ding fixiert. Deswegen sitzt sie exzentrisch. Die Dose passt schon zwischenrein. Aber nur mir 5 Hundertstel Luft und das in ner Schweiß- Konstruktion. Muss ja auch Rücksicht auf den Fertiger nehmen...

Die Berechnung war nichtlinear. Aber die Software mit der ich das gemacht habe ist kagge. Hat also nicht allzuviel zu sagen (in Sachen Beulen) Aber da hab ich auch nicht wirklich Angst vor. Bevor was kracht fühlt sich's schon Bescheiden an ;-)


----------



## Louis Cypher (6. Januar 2008)

Du meinst ein mittiges Blech? Das kann man machen.

Die Bleche sind 3mm. Profilieren geht nicht. Bau den Rahmen ja nicht selber....


----------



## Louis Cypher (6. Januar 2008)

Hab' die Biegung mal gerechnet. 400kg quer am Tretlager sind kein Problem und dazu müsste schon ein Elefant aufsteigen ;-)

Wo genau siehst Du das Problem das Du mit dem Blech beseitigen willst? Biegemoment im Unterrohr? Die quais durchgehenden Kettenstreben sollten da was hlefen. Deswegen das dreieckige Blech am Übergang zum Unterrohr....

P.S.: Schön jemand kompetentes zur Diskussion zu haben!


----------



## tfj77 (6. Januar 2008)

ich habe auch gedacht die abstände zwischen tretlager und drehpunkt (in deinem fall drehpunkt der SH) so genau als mögich zu machen aber abweichungen im zentelbereich ergeben schon ein durchhängen der kette sie springt zwar nicht ab aber es schaut nicht sehr schön aus.
habe dann am oberen ritzel eine o-ring eingelegt- sieht man im bild wenn man genau hinsieht.

die beste variante ist sicher exzentrische innenlageraufnahme und horizontales ausfallende. aufnahme der scheibenbremse muss sich natürlich mit verschieben lassen oder langlöcher!

ich habe teilweise easton rohre verwendet oder bleche von wmh (westdeutscher metallhandel) 

wer ist bike mielec und wieviel kostet das schweißen??

grüsse
tfj77


----------



## Louis Cypher (6. Januar 2008)

Das mit dem O-Ring hab' ich nicht kapiert. 

Optik ist mir nicht so wichtig, wie man an dem Rahmen sieht ;-) funzen muss es ;-) Ich denke die Exzenter- Geschichte ist mir zu aufwändig. Lieber bau ich im Notfall nen kleinen Spanner ein. Der Mielec springt mir ins Gesicht, wenn ich jetzt mit nicht Standard- Tretlager daher komme. Bin froh, das er's macht!

Bike Mielec ist ein polnischer Rahmenbauer. http:www.bikemielec.com Ich weiß nicht ob ich Dir den genauen Preis verraten darf aber der liegt unter 300 Euronen!

Haste ne Adresse zu Deiner Bezugsquelle? Kollege von mir hat Leiterholme verwendet, weil er an kein schweißbares Material rankam.


----------



## tfj77 (6. Januar 2008)

ein geniales teil für exzentrische innenlageraufnahme bietet zonenschein an:

http://shop.zonenschein.de/

parts anklicken

Der Excenter "splitt clamp", ist ein Tretlagerexcenter zum Spannen der Kette an Rahmen mit Excenteraufnahme. Verwendung findet er an Singlespeed-Bikes, Tandems oder Rahmen für Nabenschaltungen.

grüsse 
tfj77


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Louis Cypher (6. Januar 2008)

Lecker! Das muss ich mir wirklich noch überlegen. Da bräuchte der Mielic nur ein dickeres Rohr ohne Gewinde und schnickschnack ranschweißen....

Danke!

Weiß jemand welches Mass die BMX- Innenlager haben? Dann würde man kompatibel bleiben

Schöne Grüße,

Markus


----------



## tfj77 (6. Januar 2008)

ja genau -- du wirst es sicher nicht bereuen!!

welche rohre verwendest du rund eckig hydrogeformt bleche abgekantet und verschweißt -- 7020 ??

ist der schweißer in polen??
wie machst du das mit der vorrichtung auf der du die rohre aufspannst??

wmh hat recht gute auswahl an 7020 alu:

http://www.wmh.de/

grüsse tfj77


----------



## Louis Cypher (6. Januar 2008)

Ich schweiß nicht selber. Noch nicht! Danke für die Adresse. Yepp der Mielec ist in Polen und macht nette Trial- Rahmen. Daher kenne ich den....

7020 nimmt er....


----------



## Louis Cypher (6. Januar 2008)

Noch ein Nachtrag zum "wegklappenden Tretlager" Der Ansatz hier von GT ist sozusagen noch dünner und hat noch das ganze Moment von der Querlast am Hinterrad drauf

So nu Bettchen ;-) 

Schöne Grüße und Danke für die vielen Posts!

Maggus

P.S.: Hab' gerade nochmal nachgerechnet. Die maximale Spannung aus Biegung bei 4000N Querlast auf dem Tretlager ist 0.2 N/mm^2 *gähn*. Aus Maximallast von 4000 N am Pedal (Hebel ca. 150mm-> 600 Nm) kommen wir auf schlappe 0.3 N/mm^2. Da könnte man sich das Unterrohr ganz sparen. Würde allerdings lustig schwammiges Feeling geben


----------



## Speedskater (7. Januar 2008)

sehr interessant!

weitermachen!


----------



## TZR (7. Januar 2008)

Louis Cypher schrieb:


> P.S.: Hab' gerade nochmal nachgerechnet. Die maximale Spannung aus Biegung bei 4000N Querlast auf dem Tretlager ist 0.2 N/mm^2 *gähn*. Aus Maximallast von 4000 N am Pedal (Hebel ca. 150mm-> 600 Nm) kommen wir auf schlappe 0.3 N/mm^2. Da könnte man sich das Unterrohr ganz sparen. Würde allerdings lustig schwammiges Feeling geben




Ganz sicher, daß da kein Einheitenfehler drin ist? Manche Programme rechnen in den abenteuerlichsten Einheiten.


----------



## TZR (7. Januar 2008)

tfj77 schrieb:


> ein geniales teil für exzentrische innenlageraufnahme bietet zonenschein an:
> 
> http://shop.zonenschein.de/
> 
> ...




Gibts auch viel billiger, wenn sie keinen Klemmkeil haben, sondern nur ein Fräs-/Drehteil mit dem exzentrischen Gewinde sind. So ab 30 EUR, würde ich schätzen.


----------



## Louis Cypher (7. Januar 2008)

Haste ne Idee, wo ich die finden kann?


----------



## TZR (7. Januar 2008)

Mit welchem Prg. rechnest du denn?

Meinste Einheitenfehler finden oder Exzenter finden?
Bei Gleiss-Rahmenbau wurde mir mal einer so günstig angeboten, aber als ich den kaufen wollte, hieß es, wir verkaufen nix mehr, machen keine Rahmen mehr.
Ruf mal bei Reset-Racing an, vieles bezog der Gleiss von denen, vielleicht auch das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (7. Januar 2008)

Ich seh grade, Mielec bietet ja auch Tandems an, die haben sowas dann bestimmt selbst schon da.


----------



## Louis Cypher (7. Januar 2008)

Das ist sicher kein  Einheitenfehler. Ist Hand- Rechnung  

Die Zonenschein- Dinger hab' ich schon gesehen. Ich glaub das ist mir zu teuer zuviel Aufwand und zu schwer. Mach ich nur dann, wenn's das Ding für einen Durchmesser gibt, der BMX- kompatibel ist. Dummerweise finde ich die Masse nicht raus =-(


----------



## TZR (7. Januar 2008)

Louis Cypher schrieb:


> Dummerweise finde ich die Masse nicht raus =-(



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=152
Irgendjemand wird da doch mal einen Rahmen rumliegen haben.


----------



## jan84 (7. Januar 2008)

TZR schrieb:


> Ganz sicher, daß da kein Einheitenfehler drin ist? Manche Programme rechnen in den abenteuerlichsten Einheiten.



Meistens gibt der Anweder die abenteuerlichsten Verwurstelungen aus verschiedenen Einheiten ein . 

grüße


----------



## tfj77 (7. Januar 2008)

hab bei einem bmx rahmen nachgemessen:
durchmesser 51.5mm
breite 68mm

grüsse tfj77


----------



## Louis Cypher (8. Januar 2008)

Danke fürs nachmessen!

Den Excenter für die vordere Kette schenke ich mir. Dafür hab ich hinten wieder die horizontalen Ausfallenden reingebastelt, die ich jetzt mit so nem lecker Excenterspanner einstellen will (ZHI; stützen sich an ner Schraube ab).

Hab' gerade die kompletten Daten mit der Beschreibung auf den langen Weg nach Polen geschickt.

Und so sieht's jetzt aus:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/10411


Danke an alle die mitdiskutiert haben!
Sobald die Kiste fertig ist gibt's n Bildchen.

Schöne Grüße,

Maggus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Louis Cypher (15. Januar 2008)

Moinsen,

habe das finale Design feddich und der Vollständigkeit halber mal ins Album geschaufelt. Ich hoffe mein nächstes Bild ist dann der fertige Rahmen  

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/1/9/3/3/_/large/Frame3.jpg
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/1/9/3/3/_/large/frame.jpg
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/1/9/3/3/_/large/frame4.jpg

Schöne Grüße,

Maggus


----------



## jasper (15. Januar 2008)

zwei dinge interessieren mich immernoch:
wo lässt du den rahmen schweißen oder machst du das selber?
warum kettenstreben mit rechteckigem profil?


----------



## Louis Cypher (15. Januar 2008)

Steht oben: Bike Mielic in Polen.

Die Kettenstreben sind rechteckig, damit sich Meister Mielic leichter tut die Querstreben für die Seitenwangen, die die Gearbox tragen (die halten nicht, wenn man kleinere Querschnitte verwendet; 4kN Zug) mit den Kettenstreben zu verschweißen und damit die Verstärkungen unten und oben auf der Kettenstrebe über den ganzen Zirkus gezogen werden können (die Kettenstreben sind nicht an einem Frästeil angeschweißt; Je eine Platte oben und unten und dann hinten ein 1.5er Blech drauf, damit da nicht immer Tonnen von Dreck drinliegen und damit der Hinterbau steifer wird.

Schöne Grüße,

Maggus


----------



## jasper (15. Januar 2008)

super


----------



## dkc-live (15. Januar 2008)

ich muss sagen sehr geile konstruktion. sehr durchdacht !!! top!


----------



## TZR (15. Januar 2008)

Ich bin gespannt. Der Preis war aber ohne Material?


----------



## Louis Cypher (15. Januar 2008)

@dck: Tausend Dank für die Blumen

@TZR: Alles in allem. Hoffentlich passt auch alles ;-)


----------



## wosch (15. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

ich will kein Spielverderber sein, aber welchen Sinn macht es, bei einem Hardtail das Gewicht der Schaltnabe vom Hinterrad wegzubekommen?
Bei einem *Fully* würde diese Aktion das Gewicht der ungefederten Massen (Hinterrad) verringern  und das Fahrverhalten positiv beeinflussen.

Gruß
Wosch


----------



## TZR (15. Januar 2008)

siehe #11


----------



## Louis Cypher (15. Januar 2008)

Man lese hierzu meine Antwort auf diese Frage auf Seite 1 dieses Threads ;-)

Nur soviel: Schon mal mit einem 4kg Hinterrad versucht 180° umzusetzen?
 Meiner Meinung nach ist beim Rad das Gewicht dann relevant (in Massen!), wenn es weit vom Schwerpunkt (idealerweise irgendwo oberhalb des Tretlagers) entfernt ist und das gilt für Hardtails wie Fullies
Schöne Grüße,

Maggus

P.S.: Ich bin mein Roast entweder mit Singlespeed Hinterrad oder mit Rohloff gefahren. Das ist ein komplett anderes Fahrrad!

Mggus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nobbi (15. Januar 2008)

also ich bin auch der meinung das es nicht egal ist wo die masse eines rades ist. den auch beim motorrad zum beispiel wird versucht die masse in einem punkt zu konzentrieren.
auch bei der gearbox von nicolai sitzt das getriebe in der mitte vom bike, also im schwerpunkt. also ist die idee schon richtig wo das getriebe sitzt.


----------



## wosch (15. Januar 2008)

nobbi schrieb:


> also ich bin auch der meinung das es nicht egal ist wo die masse eines rades ist. den auch beim motorrad zum beispiel wird versucht die masse in einem punkt zu konzentrieren.
> auch bei der gearbox von nicolai sitzt das getriebe in der mitte vom bike, also im schwerpunkt. also ist die idee schon richtig wo das getriebe sitzt.



Bei Nicolai wird die Gear-Box in *Fullys* eingesetzt. Die Vorteile sind: sensibleres Ansprechen der Hinterradfederung, keine Antriebseinflüsse weil der Schwingendrehpunkt in Getriebeachsmitte liegt und Wegfall von irgendwelchen Kettenspannern. Alle diese Vorteile gelten nur für Fullys (oder Motorräder).

Das Argunment, 180er Drehungen ließen sich leichter machen, leuchtet mir ein, und ich bin gespannt, wie dieses Bike dann letztendlich realisiert werden kann.

Gruß
Wosch


----------



## nobbi (16. Januar 2008)

also das mit den fullys kann man nicht ganz so gelten lassen. warum baut man sich ne roloff-nabe an ein normales hardtail bzw. manche auch an ihr rennrad. es geht ja auch darum eine geschützte schaltung zu haben, vor wettereinflüssen. somit ist der verschleiß der antriebsteile geringer. nur das sonst die nabe immer im hinterrad sitzt. warum nur.
außerdem ist es nicht zwingend das das rad ein fully sein muß. den die gearbox hat nen standard wo man jedes rad aufbauen kann.


----------



## Louis Cypher (16. Januar 2008)

wosch schrieb:


> Bei Nicolai wird die Gear-Box in *Fullys* eingesetzt. Die Vorteile sind: sensibleres Ansprechen der Hinterradfederung, keine Antriebseinflüsse weil der Schwingendrehpunkt in Getriebeachsmitte liegt und Wegfall von irgendwelchen Kettenspannern. Alle diese Vorteile gelten nur für Fullys (oder Motorräder).
> 
> Das Argunment, 180er Drehungen ließen sich leichter machen, leuchtet mir ein, und ich bin gespannt, wie dieses Bike dann letztendlich realisiert werden kann.
> 
> ...


 Hi Wosch,

vielleicht noch ein Nachtrag: Meiner Meinung nach macht man einen Fehler, wenn man denkt ein Hardtail "hätte keine Federung". Natürlich federt auch ein Hardtail ein! Allerdings dreht dann nicht die Schwinge um IHren Drehpunkt, sondern das Rad um sein Drehzentrum. Das ist zwar nicht ganz so dynamisch wie bei einem Fully, allerdings ist das der einzige Grund, warum ein Hardtail nicht in Trümmern unten ankommt, wenn's ruppiger wird. 

Den Unterschied merkt man drastisch, wenn man gerade auf Rohloff umgestiegen ist: auf einmal hatte ich ständig Snakebites am Hinterrad (am Gardasee hatte ich fast jeden Tag einen! deswegen gibt's dazu auch nen diesbezüglichen (uralten) Thread von mir). 

Warum? Wegen der erhöhten Trägheit des Hinterrades! *Ergo beeinflusst die Trägheit des Hinterrades auch massiv das Federungsverhalten eines Hardtails!*


Verständlich? 
Schöne Grüße,

Maggus


----------



## wosch (16. Januar 2008)

Hallo Maggus!

Deine Erfahrungen haben mich überzeugt und ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg mit deinem  ungewöhnlichen Projekt. (Wird wohl das erste Hardtail mit Gear-Box sein, oder?)

Gruß
Wosch


----------



## Louis Cypher (16. Januar 2008)

Danke! Werde berichten, was rauskommt. 

Jo ist wohl das erste (und vielleicht letzte? ;-)) Gearbox- Hardtail. Zumindest meines Wissens....

Schöne Grüße,

Maggus


----------



## tfj77 (16. Januar 2008)

devil hatte mal was am start; ein ht mit gearbox (nicolai g-boxx 1):


http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Rahmenbau/photo#5156124025861705362


grüsse tfj77


----------



## Louis Cypher (16. Januar 2008)

Goil!

Gibt's da mehr Infos zu? Insbesondere würde mich interessieren, wie er die Ansteuerung gelöst hat. So ne richtig geile Lösung hab' ich da noch nicht...

Liebe Grüße,

Maggus


----------



## tfj77 (16. Januar 2008)

ansteuerung der gearbox über doppelzug --rohloff eben-- eingang am bild gut ersichtlich und doppelzugführung am unterrohr!

grüsse tfj77


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Louis Cypher (16. Januar 2008)

Das ist mir schon klar. Das Problem ist, dass die interne Ansteuerung sehr dünne Züge verwendet (0.9mm), weshalb (unter anderem) diese abkoppelbar sind. Hat man allerdings eine Abkopplung, muss man ne Abstützung basteln, die dummerweise relativ weit weg von der Nabe sein muss. Momentan tendiere ich dazu die dünnen Züge bis in den Griff durchgehen zu lassen, optimal ist das aber nicht. Und auf dem Foto sieht das so aus, wie wenn er sich das was Schickes gebastelt hätte...


----------



## TZR (16. Januar 2008)

Gibts schon einen Termin, wann das gute Stück fertig sein soll?


----------



## tfj77 (16. Januar 2008)

Louis Cypher schrieb:


> Das ist mir schon klar. Das Problem ist, dass die interne Ansteuerung sehr dünne Züge verwendet (0.9mm), weshalb (unter anderem) diese abkoppelbar sind. Hat man allerdings eine Abkopplung, muss man ne Abstützung basteln, die dummerweise relativ weit weg von der Nabe sein muss. Momentan tendiere ich dazu die dünnen Züge bis in den Griff durchgehen zu lassen, optimal ist das aber nicht. Und auf dem Foto sieht das so aus, wie wenn er sich das was Schickes gebastelt hätte...



bin mir über dein problem nicht im klaren........... 
das ganze schaut ja so aus: http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/NicolaiGBoxx1/photo#5106094102432927314 die züge gehen dann zum drehgriff unten an der nabe sind noch zwei einstellschrauben bzw abstützungen....???
grüsse tfj77


----------



## Louis Cypher (16. Januar 2008)

Angeblich dauert die Fertigung des Rahmens 1.5 Wochen. Ich rechne lieber mal mit 1.5 Monaten. Ich muss noch nen Flansch für das 2te KB drehen und die Ansteuerung ranbasteln. Anfang März wäre ne Sache.....


----------



## rsu (16. Januar 2008)

wosch schrieb:


> ich will kein Spielverderber sein, aber welchen Sinn macht es, bei einem Hardtail das Gewicht der Schaltnabe vom Hinterrad wegzubekommen?



Dann mach Dir einfach mal ein extra Kilo ans HR, egal ob HT oder Fully dann weißt Du es selber


----------



## TZR (29. Februar 2008)

Louis Cypher schrieb:


> Anfang März wäre ne Sache.....



Nur noch 41 Minuten bis Anfang März.  
Wie siehts aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Louis Cypher (1. März 2008)

*lol* Angeblich sollte ich Mitte der Woche ein Bild des Rahmens bekommen (ein Genitiv, ein Genitiv ;-) ) und dann sollte er direkt in die Post. Wird also noch mindestens ne Woche dauern. 
Den Flansch für die Cola- Dose hab' ich gedreht und eloxieren lassen, das KB ist fertig, die Nabe habe ich geschenkt bekommen (hoffentlich materialisiert die sich noch rechtzeitig), die interne Ansteuerung hab ich auch gekauft.

Bleibt also "nur" noch:
Hinterrad einspeichen, Haltemutter für die Rohloff drehen (geht erst, wenn der Rahmen da ist), interne Ansteuerung umbauen und dann natürlich die ganzen Komponenten an den neuen Rahmen zu klatschen (und wenn der Rahmen nicht genau ist nen Kettenspanner für die Primär- Kette zu improvisieren). Schätze mal, dass ich dafür ne gute Woche brauche.

Ich sach Bescheid, wenn sich was ereignet.

Schöne Grüße,

Maggus


----------



## magic_pansen (2. März 2008)

warum hast du bei deinen horizontalen ausfallenden jetzt keine langlöcher für die bremse genommen?


----------



## Louis Cypher (3. März 2008)

Die Ausfallenden auf dem Bild sind nur "dummy"- Ausfallenden. Er nimmt einfach seine Standarddropouts. Ich denke aber auch Langlöcher sind nicht unbedingt notwendig, wenn die Bremsbelagmitte über der Achse liegt und man nicht tierisch viel verstellt. Ich will die horizontalen Dropouts eigentlich nur zum Kette spannen.


----------



## Speedskater (3. März 2008)

Nicht dass ich neugierig wär, aber mit Bildern von dem Flansch könntest Du uns schon mal beglücken.

- Hinterrad einspeichen, ca. 1-1,5 h das geht auch ohne Rahmen
- Haltemutter für die Rohloff drehen (geht erst, wenn der Rahmen da ist), ca. 1 h 
- interne Ansteuerung umbauen 30 min, wenn man es zum ersten mal macht
- die ganzen Komponenten an den neuen Rahmen zu klatschen, ca.8 h wenn alles passt und man sehr gewissenhaft arbeitet, aber meistens gibt es Komplikationen 
- wenn der Rahmen nicht genau ist nen Kettenspanner für die Primär- Kette zu improvisieren, nicht kalkulierbar. Hast du mal zum spannen der Primär-Kette über einen Excenter für die Aufnahme der Rohloff nachgedach? Das hätte man aber am Rahmen berücksichtigen müssen.

wir drücken Dir die Daumen, dass alles passt


----------



## Louis Cypher (3. März 2008)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Nicht dass ich neugierig wär, aber mit Bildern von dem Flansch könntest Du uns schon mal beglücken.


Nagut, kommt. Ist aber wenig spannend ;-)



> - Hinterrad einspeichen, ca. 1-1,5 h das geht auch ohne Rahmen


Aber nicht ohne Nabe ;-) Das war das mit dem Materialisieren....


> - interne Ansteuerung umbauen 30 min, wenn man es zum ersten mal macht


Du vergisst, dass es sich hier nicht um einen "normalen" Umbau von extern auf intern handelt. Ich muss noch 2 Zugspanner ranbasteln, den Drehgriff umbauen-> ca. 2h


> - die ganzen Komponenten an den neuen Rahmen zu klatschen, ca.8 h wenn alles passt und man sehr gewissenhaft arbeitet, aber meistens gibt es Komplikationen


Ich arbeite nicht gewissenhaft ;-) ->3h


> Hast du mal zum spannen der Primär-Kette über einen Excenter für die Aufnahme der Rohloff nachgedach? Das hätte man aber am Rahmen berücksichtigen müssen.


Hab' ich. Dazu hätte ich Tandem-Innenlager- Rohr gebraucht und wäre dann für immer und ewig mit diesen bleischweren Excenterdingern (die für meine Zwecke viel zu viel Weg machen) verheiratet gewesen. Deswegen hab' ich mich dafür entschieden zu pokern und im Zweifelsfall einen primitiven Kettenspanner zu basteln (Man kann sich durch kombinieren verschiedener Ritzelgrößen ganz gut an die richtige Länge hinspielen; ist halt nicht gerade billig; aber billiger als ein Excenter) 


> wir drücken Dir die Daumen, dass alles passt


[/QUOTE]
Tausend Dank!


----------



## Speedskater (3. März 2008)

Mit dem Excenter meinte ich nicht das Tretlager, sonder die Rohloff selbst.
Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass Du eine Rohloff mit Schraubachse verwendest. Man könnte 2 kleine Excenter auf die Schraubachse setzen, man müsste nur die Drehmomentabstützung berücksichtigen.
Ich habe jetzt leider keine Möglichkeit eine Zeichnung zu erstellen.


----------



## Louis Cypher (3. März 2008)

Bad Idea. 
1. Der Excenter braucht radial zuviel Platz und schwächt dadurch die Seitenwangen (Durchmesser> Achsdurchmesser 10mm + doppelter Exzenterweg (min. 6mm (=1/4 Kettenglied!)+ Wandstärke =>30mm. Meine Seitenwangen sind 40mm! (bei bis zu 4kN Kettenzug!)

2. Brauch ich dann wieder ne Achsplatte für die Drehmomentabstützung, weshalb die ganze Geschichte 3mm breiter wird. > breiteres Innenlager -> größerer Pedalabstand

3. Der Excenter macht alles unnötig aufwändig. Ein kleiner Kettenspanner ist da deutlich weniger Gemurkse

Ich verwende die normale Schnellspanner- Achse.


----------



## TZR (3. März 2008)

Louis Cypher schrieb:


> 2. Brauch ich dann wieder ne Achsplatte für die Drehmomentabstützung, weshalb die ganze Geschichte 3mm breiter wird. > breiteres Innenlager -> größerer Pedalabstand



Ist das echt so knapp, daß die Kurbel gerade so vorbeigeht?


----------



## Ronja (3. März 2008)

Excenter gibts doch jetzt bei Trickstuff auch für normale Tretlagergröße.


----------



## TZR (3. März 2008)

Aber bald teurer als so ein polnischer Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Louis Cypher (4. März 2008)

Yepp. Musst ja ne komplette Nabenbreite zwischen die Kurbeln reinpfuschen und die ganze Gaudi verbiegt sich ja auch noch lecker im Wiegetritt....


----------



## Louis Cypher (8. April 2008)

Jo nu isses soweit. Da isset erste Bild und der Rahmen liegt auch schon (naja) bei meinem Nachbarn im Laden (der dummerweise ne Alarmanlage hat sonst hätte ich den schon rausgeholt ;-). Wird jetzt also richtig ernst und mit (ganz) viel Glück rollt die Möhre am Wochenende.





Liebe Grüße,

maggus


----------



## nobbi (9. April 2008)

ist wirklich schön geworden.
mal sehen wie es fertig dann aussieht.


----------



## Speedskater (9. April 2008)

sehr fein.

Noch Lack drauf, oder eloxieren und aufbauen. 

Mach hin, wir wollen Bilder sehn.


----------



## pisskopp (9. April 2008)

nix lack !


----------



## Louis Cypher (9. April 2008)

Danke für die Blumen!

@pisskopp; Zu spät. Hab' das Ding in Mattschwarz bestellt und so steht's beim Nachbarn. 

Jetzt geht die Arbeit los:
Hinterrad aufbauen (Nabe fehlt noch), Komponenten ranklatschen, Ansteuerung umbauen....

Mit ganz viel Glück (und zuverlässigen Lieferanten) ist's am WE fertig.


----------



## TZR (9. April 2008)

Ich finde, das sieht handwerklich richtig gut aus!
Sind Tretlager, Steuerrohr, Sitzrohr nachgearbeitet?


----------



## Louis Cypher (9. April 2008)

Wie meinen? Natürlich sind die Dinger ausgefräst/ gedreht. Oder meinst Du nach dem Schweißen? Hab' ich nicht nachgefragt.

Schöne Grüße,

Maggus


----------



## Louis Cypher (9. April 2008)

Jo und da sind die Bilders:











Gewicht ist mit 2400g für nen Freeride Rahmen auch im grünen Bereich (ohne Lack hat das CAD 2100g in meiner Version ausgespuckt) und irgendwie passt die Coladose doch tatsächlich rein 

Schöne Grüße,

damaggus

P.S.: Die Pfeffermühle steht da um die 2kg Waage umtarieren zu können; zusammen mit 32 262er Speichen hat's dann gereicht ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (10. April 2008)

TZR schrieb:


> Ich finde, das sieht handwerklich richtig gut aus!
> Sind Tretlager, Steuerrohr, Sitzrohr nachgearbeitet?



Na ja, sollten halt keine Lack-/Produktionsreste an den relevanten Stellen vorhanden sein. Willste es überperfekt, lässt du Tretlagergewinde nachschneiden, Sattelrohr ausreiben, Steuerrohr planen und hintere Bremsaufnahme abfräsen.

Hatte erst einen Rahmen, bei dem das nötig war. Da musste ich das Steuerrohr ausfräsen, weil die Schalen des Steuersatzes zu lang waren.


----------



## TZR (10. April 2008)

Es geht dabei in erster Linie um Verzug. Das Steuerrohr ist z.B. nach dem Schweißen eine Banane. Ob es nachgefräst ist, sieht man einerseits an der Passung (vorm Schweißen und Fräsen sollte es deutlich weniger als 34,0 haben, damit es nachgefräst werden kann), andererseits muß man nur vergleichen, ob es vorne und hinten gleich lang ist. Beim Tretlagergehäuse gehts auch in erster Linie darum, daß es plan ist. Sonst lockert sich das Tretlager später immer. Nachschneiden kann auch nicht schaden. Am Sitzrohr sollten natürlich keine Nähte eingefallen sein, ansonsten kriegt man schon ohne Ausreiben ganz gut ne Stütze rein (notfalls ne dünnere mit Hülse).


----------



## Louis Cypher (10. April 2008)

Na das ist natürlich alles gemacht. Sonst wäre das jea eher schrottig. Nur vor dem lackieren was aja auch Sinn macht....


----------



## TZR (10. April 2008)

Üblich ist wohl, daß Rahmen unbearbeitet ausgeliefert werden. Nachschneiden und -fräsen ist dann Aufgabe des Zusammenbauers.


----------



## TZR (11. April 2008)

Weitermachen!


----------



## chri55 (11. April 2008)

echt gut geworden. 
aber reicht die Beinfreiheit, um ohne anecken sicher auf dem Pedal stehen zu können?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (11. April 2008)

Passt schon, kommt ja kaum noch was dazu zu den 135 mm.


----------



## Louis Cypher (11. April 2008)

An der Kurbel schlägst Du doch auch nicht an und die ist wesentlich weiter aussen. Denke nicht, dass das auch nur annähernd zum Problem wird.


----------



## urvi (8. Mai 2008)

@ Louis

Wie weit bist Du bis jetzt ... ist ja nun schon'ne Weile Ruhe hier (leider! hoffentlich gibt's keine Probleme)?

urvi


----------



## Louis Cypher (8. Mai 2008)

Jo gibt, Probleme: Ich hab' zu wenig Zeit die geile Möhre zu reiten 

Kiste ist vor 2 Wochen das erste Mal die Isar langegerollt. Danach noch den Rohloffgriff umgebaut, um das Spannergedönz und das Ducktape loszuwerden und das Sattelrohr nachgerieben und nu ist die Kiste genau so, wie ich mir das vorgestellt hab' 

Als der Sattel noch störrisch, das Ducktape frisch und der Maggus müde war (04:40)




Drehgriffumbau




Feddich




die andere Seite von feddich




ToDos:
-Fahren
-Das blöde Surly- Ritzel runterschmeissen, damit ich ne schmale Kette verwenden kann. Die Posersatteltütze verhökern und ruch was vernünftiges ersetzen.
-Ölwechsel ;-)


Liebe Grüße,

Maggus


----------



## TZR (8. Mai 2008)

Geil! Wie isses mit der Kettenspannung und den Freilaufleerwegen?


----------



## Louis Cypher (8. Mai 2008)

DAnke ;-)

Kettenspannung vorne ist null Problemo, Freilauf ist ja nur in der Dose (also prima). Nur der hintere Kettenspanner (viel zu kleine Excenterspanner, die nicht zu schnellspannern passen) ist etwas fummelig


----------



## urvi (8. Mai 2008)

Na Glückwunsch zu der Kiste!!

Ist ja ordentlich was geworden.
Für die Spannerei der Sekundärkette gibt's sicher auch noch'ne Lösung.

Viel Spass mit der Möhre und Hut ab!!

urvi


----------



## Speedskater (8. Mai 2008)

Schaut super aus!
Wir wollen mehr bilder sehn....


----------



## Louis Cypher (9. Mai 2008)

Danke für die Blumen. Vor der Spannerei der Sekundärkette hab' ich gar keine Angst. Ich hab' einfach einen ungeeigneten Exzenterspanner gekauft. Sprich das lässt sich mit einer Bestellung beheben ;-)

na gut: Noch 2 Detailfotos. Mehr hab' ich momentan nicht









Liebe Grüße Maggus


----------



## TZR (9. Mai 2008)

> Der Posteingang von Louis Cypher ist voll. Louis Cypher kann keine weiteren Privaten Nachrichten empfangen, solange ältere Private Nachrichten nicht gelöscht worden sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Louis Cypher (12. Mai 2008)

Behoben


----------



## [email protected] (13. Mai 2008)

Der Sattelschnellspanner sieht erschreckend aus. Soll der falschrum sein?


----------



## Louis Cypher (13. Mai 2008)

Du hast Sorgen ;-) Keinen Bock gehabt den umzudrehen und ausserdem geht er so rum leichter auf ;-)


----------



## fluider (4. November 2008)

Hi Louis Cypher,
your custom bike with integrated gearbox raised big interest on ridemonkey.com G-BOXX topic as it is very similiar to Aaron Lahar's solution of Speedhub integrated DH gearbox bike. But your approach seems to be easier, more easily implemented. There are some things I would like to ask you regarding your design. Sorry for English but my German isn't what it used to be.

1) Did you use TS or QR version of Speedhub ? (from detailed fotos I'd guess QR ver.)
2) Did you shorten hub axle ? If yes, by how much ?
3) What is the overall width from outside-to-outside between mounting plates ? BB shell width? Inner Q-factor width ?
4) How thick are mounting plates ?
5) If you didn't shorten axle; did you make a thread to end of the axle (in order for the in-between nut to properly hold hub axle in mounting plate) ?
6) How did you mount an output sprocket to the hub shell ? 
7) Did you used OEM Axle plate or OEM2 Axle plate ?

Thank you very much for your answer.
Pavol, Slovakia


----------



## Wilhelm (6. November 2008)

Hi Louis Cypher,

vor einiger Zeit hatte ich unter Bennenung der Quelle (!) Deinen Gearbox FR-HT Eigenbau im "Downhill"-Forum auf "Ridemonkey.com" vorgestellt (http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=164697&page=18, http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3027766&postcount=257).

Das Echo ist anhaltend groß, und es sind ein paar Fragen aufgetaucht, welche unsere Freunde jenseits des Großen Teichs gern beantwortet hätten, jedoch mangels Deutsch-Kenntnissen nicht in Deinem o.g. Thread zu stellen wagen. Einer der Ridemonkey-User hat nun gestern doch in Deinem Thread einige Fragen auf Englisch formuliert (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5274510&postcount=106).

Vielleicht könntest Du direkt im o.g. Thread des Ridemonkey-"Downhill"-Forums antworten (http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=164697&page=20, http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3093329&postcount=294) - im Dienste der "Völkerverständigung". Die Jungs sind wirklich sehr gespannt.

Beste Grüße
Wilhelm


----------



## Louis Cypher (6. November 2008)

Hi Wilhelm,

hab' dort gestern eine Antwort eingestellt.

Liebe Grüße,

Markus


----------



## fluider (7. November 2008)

Louis Cypher schrieb:


> Hi Wilhelm,
> 
> hab' dort gestern eine Antwort eingestellt.
> 
> ...



Hi Louis,
maybe I've been searching for your response not enough but I couldn't find your answers neither here on mtb-news.de nor ridemonkey.com . Could you please write it here, at the end of this topic ? Thanks again.


----------



## Louis Cypher (7. November 2008)

Hmmmmm seems to be postet to the nirvana thread. I will rewrite it soon.....


----------



## dkc-live (7. November 2008)

biste eigendlich zufrieden mit schüssel? wie läuft es ? zwischenbericht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Louis Cypher (7. November 2008)

Ist von den Fahreigenschaften her zu >95% das, was ich mir vorgestellt habe. Den geÃ¤nderten Schwerpunkt merkt man extrem und auf schnellen singletrails kriegst Du einen Vogel auf dem Ding. 

Mittlerweile sind 39mm Trialfelgen auf dem Hobel, was die Performance nochmal deutlich verbessert hat. auf der 321 rollen die Reifen seitlich zu stark.

Einziger Kritikpunkt: Ich hab' noch zu oft einen Platten. Ãberlege mal ein Tubeless - Experiment zu machen: gelochte Trialfelge mit Sefmade Tubeless. Das wird lustig ;-)

AChja der lumpige 21â¬ Steuersatz muss raus. Wackelt im Steuerrohr. Zuhause liegt schon ein ACROS

Irgendwann werd' ich dann mal versuchen die ZÃ¼ge der Rohloff durch Kevlar Seile auszutauschen......

Ich mach mal n paar Bilder vom aktuellen Setup (mit Magura Thor; LECKER)

SchÃ¶ne GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## dkc-live (7. November 2008)

fährt nicht gut auf schneller trails? hätich nicht erwartet


----------



## Louis Cypher (7. November 2008)

Einen Vogel kriegen heisst bei mir, dass es turobmonsteraffen****geil ist ;-)


----------



## dkc-live (7. November 2008)

ahh ok


----------



## TZR (7. November 2008)

Louis Cypher schrieb:


> Einziger Kritikpunkt: Ich hab' noch zu oft einen Platten. Überlege mal ein Tubeless - Experiment zu machen: gelochte Trialfelge mit Sefmade Tubeless. Das wird lustig ;-)



Tubeless ist schonmal keine schlechte Idee. Wirkungsvoller sind aber schwerere Reifen. Oder beides.


----------



## Wilhelm (10. November 2008)

Wilhelm schrieb:


> Hi Louis Cypher,
> vor einiger Zeit hatte ich unter Bennenung der Quelle (!) Deinen Gearbox FR-HT Eigenbau im "Downhill"-Forum auf "Ridemonkey.com" vorgestellt (http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=164697&page=18, http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3027766&postcount=257).
> Das Echo ist anhaltend groß, und es sind ein paar Fragen aufgetaucht, welche unsere Freunde jenseits des Großen Teichs gern beantwortet hätten, jedoch mangels Deutsch-Kenntnissen nicht in Deinem o.g. Thread zu stellen wagen. Einer der Ridemonkey-User hat nun gestern doch in Deinem Thread einige Fragen auf Englisch formuliert (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5274510&postcount=106).
> Vielleicht könntest Du direkt im o.g. Thread des Ridemonkey-"Downhill"-Forums antworten (http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=164697&page=20, http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3093329&postcount=294) - im Dienste der "Völkerverständigung". Die Jungs sind wirklich sehr gespannt.
> ...





Louis Cypher schrieb:


> Hi Wilhelm,
> hab' dort gestern eine Antwort eingestellt.
> Liebe Grüße,
> Markus



Hi Markus,

sei doch bitte so nett und poste ´mal in dem o.g. Ridemonkey-Thread oder auch hier mit Bezug auf die Fragen von "fluider" (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5274510&postcount=106) zu Deinem Gearbox FR-HT. Die Jungs sind wirklich sehr interessiert.

Gruß
Wilhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (6. August 2009)

WOW tolles Projekt und sehr schön umgesetzt 

 Der Thread ist sehr interessant und informativ, da wurden einige Fragen behandelt, die mich zur Zeit auch umtreiben, da mich das Nicolai Nucleon TFR fasziniert.


----------



## Felger (7. August 2009)

könntest auch was kommerzielles draus machen...


----------



## fluider (30. November 2010)

Luois,
let me ask you what are you experiences with your Speedhub equipped HT frame after 1 year of riding? Is the Speedhub mounting to the main frame still ok, or have you already had to do some modifications to it? 
I was looking at bike fotos in your gallery ... how did you mount the secondary (output) sprocket to the hub shell ? On those fotos I can't see it clearly. Can you tell in more details how you machined and attached that black part (where sprockets are) to the hub shell? I'm asking you about this because I work on similiar design of a bike like you did but your modification of Speedhub shell looks very very usefull for many other projects and I would like to avoid the approach used on Lahar bikes where output sprocket carrier is attached to the drilled holes in spoke flange. So you help will be greatly appreciated .


----------

